# Sticky  Welcome to The TT Forum!



## kmpowell

Hello there and welcome to the TT Froum!

The TTF is a great place to be, full of wit and friendship - even though it may seem a bit daunting if you're new, fear not because the forum's great strength is its friendliness & community spirit. We have extensive technical information referenced in the Knowledge Base sections and there will be plenty of people willing to answer your question(s) and to help you enjoy your time here!

We have an active Events section where members organise car cruises along some great roads to some fabulous places and meet for a drink, meals and a chat. Why not join in the fun?

Many suppliers offer a discount to TT forum members - it's always worth asking so don't forget to tell them you are a member. You'll also find many bargains to be had in the Group Buy and Special offers section and in the Market place. You need to be established for a while to gain access to the market place and be able to send private messages. This is to deter fraudsters and protect members but you won't need to wait long. So join in posting and you'll soon have full access - it's free. If you can't wait see here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=882433

The moderating team are on hand should you need them, so don't be afraid to ask if you really do get stuck with anything or need some pointers/advice. Any problems registering please contact the Forum Admin team.

Before posting please be sure to read any rules & regulations topics that are in the relevant sections, and we hope you enjoy your time here! 

Best regards
The TT Forum




*Update* - (14 September 2021) With the implementation of the new Forum format, some of you may not be sure how to find your way around. Please refer to this FAQ if you need any assistance.









FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk




If you want to post an issue with your account you can do so using the *Forum Support* link -








Site News, Announcements and Support


Suggestion? Problem with the site? also look here for announcements!




www.ttforum.co.uk




Or you can always contact the *TTFAdmin* directly. Simply left click your avatar on the header banner and select *Conversations *from the drop-down menu. Please be aware this feature replaces the old PM (Personal Messages) system.


----------

